# re-wrapping...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

what is the best method for removing flexcoat from around eyelets for re-wrapping? heat? chemicals? or just x-acto it? i want a pretty job so i don't have as much work to do to the blank...any info is much appreciated...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Flexcoat*

I usually take a lighter and run it back and forth on the flexcoat. This softens it up enough to get it cut with a blade.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the info...thats what i was doing last night and it seemed to be doing ok...i was just wondering if there were any miracle chemicals that would take it all away real quick...


----------

